

Show HN: What do you think of our EdTech apprenticeship startup? - ekar45
http://coderin90.com
Increasing affordable mentor access with more robust progress tracking and support system all 100% (any awesome ideas, possible mentors, students are welcome)
mail me at: emily{at}coderin90.com
======
bruceb
I clicked on the links on your page but they didn't seem to go anywhere?

